# Fantastic Japan Skyline Pics- 56k-aware-many pics



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Got theses pics from japan, the owner is from Fukuoka and drives a R32 GTR and a R34 GTX . . . I didn't get his Web-Blog adresse, but theses pictures are from there . . .
Enjoy:bowdown1: 









































































































The R34:

























































































a friends R31:

































and mixed pics


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

OK here's the adresse:
SKYLINE Spirit�iƒXƒJƒCƒ‰ƒCƒ“�ER32 GT-R/BNR32 GTR�j

and the Blog:
ã€Œã‚¹ã‚«ã‚¤ãƒ©ã‚¤ãƒ³ä¹—ã‚Šã€�ãƒŠã‚ªã�®ã�²ã�¨ã‚Šã�”ã�¨ãƒ»ãƒ»ãƒ»ã€�

would have been easier to find the links before posting all the pics:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

nice pics!!!..

ok is this a stock colour because it looks EXACTLY like my car??!!!!..



















Navin


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That guy is a regular contributor to the GTROC calendar - he takes some superb pics.

The colour of the 32 is TH1 - Greyish Blue Pearl, I think.
What does the VIN plate say the colour code is on your car ?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Those pics are superb !


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bean said:


> That guy is a regular contributor to the GTROC calendar - he takes some superb pics.
> 
> The colour of the 32 is TH1 - Greyish Blue Pearl, I think.
> What does the VIN plate say the colour code is on your car ?


Correction. Tomosang is the Japanese contributer, but i must say, the silver 32 is very similar and so are the locations. Wait till you see this years contribution, oh and Bean my old fella, you might want to purchase a calendar for 2007:squintdan


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Yep, some truly beautiful pics there, and many thanks for sharing them. I've now got a whole heap of new desktop wallpapers, cheers

Steve


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fantastic pics - always have thought jap cars look better in japan


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

fantastic pics mate!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

superb pics, i'm loving the 34 gtx


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The 4 door ER34 looks superb, so fresh and so clean


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

fantastic pics once again...


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

super pics!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Great photo's :thumbsup:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I thought that greyish blue pearl was much lighter colour than that.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

the man sure knows how to take a good picture....superb


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Correction. Tomosang is the Japanese contributer, but i must say, the silver 32 is very similar and so are the locations. Wait till you see this years contribution, oh and Bean my old fella, you might want to purchase a calendar for 2007:squintdan


Ah sorry - my mistake.
I don't need much encouragement to buy the calendar - so you can consider this a pre-order for 4


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

lightspeed said:


> I thought that greyish blue pearl was much lighter colour than that.


Yep - I could be wrong - it's a very rare colour.
That's why I'm hoping the guy will post his actual colour code.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Tomosang´s R32 C1 wallpaper with the blurred lights is on my desktop for over a year now. Top class pictures


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

very impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

where on on the VIN plate does it say the colour code?,...ill find it out what it is and post right away...

Navin


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

ok...so i did some searching and found my colour code..its KH2 (gunmetal grey)..however, i beleive the car has been painted the TH1 colour (dark blueish purple)...

Nav


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures.
Thanks for sharing.

Terje.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

that R31 GTSR is sweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## FEINT (Apr 17, 2006)

If the photographer is here, mind sharing what lens was used and what camera? Awesome photos.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

cool pics and cooler backgrounds


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Love the pic of the Skyline with Totoro :chuckle: lol
Is that the bus stop to catch the "cat-bus"?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

zeinitani_gtr said:


> nice pics!!!..
> 
> ok is this a stock colour because it looks EXACTLY like my car??!!!!..
> 
> ...


Sorry - I should have actually read the site a little rather than just guessing.....
This colour is called Active Blue and is available from Garage Active.


----------



## tomosang (Apr 1, 2005)

*similar but not me...*



paul creed said:


> Correction. Tomosang is the Japanese contributer, but i must say, the silver 32 is very similar and so are the locations. Wait till you see this years contribution, oh and Bean my old fella, you might want to purchase a calendar for 2007:squintdan


Haha!!
Yes, color of his car, BNR, is same as mine, Spark silver metallic (KL0).
and he, name is NAO, lives in a prefecture same as me, Fukuoka.


Hi Paul!!
How about progress of calendar production?
I look forward to completion.
maybe he've had more "not uploaded" photographs.
how about using his photograph next year?
of course, i will try to shot more for next...

website -XEROism-

weblog -XEROism- R32 SKYLINE


----------



## tomosang (Apr 1, 2005)

*camera and lens*



FEINT said:


> If the photographer is here, mind sharing what lens was used and what camera? Awesome photos.


he writes on website page:
OLYMPUS E-1

ZUIKO DIGITAL 
14-54mm F2.8-3.5
ED 50-200mm F2.8-3.5
ED 50mm F2.0 Macro


and..i use FUJICHROME.
do not you ask me?:chuckle:

website -XEROism-

weblog -XEROism- R32 SKYLINE


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

はじめまして。
あなた　の　さしんわほんとに　かこい　です！いなーーー:bowdown1: 

and your car is awsome too . .


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

Bean said:


> Sorry - I should have actually read the site a little rather than just guessing.....
> This colour is called Active Blue and is available from Garage Active.


Garage active?...so does that mean i can order more of this colour if i needed it??...

Navin


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

zeinitani_gtr said:


> Garage active?...so does that mean i can order more of this colour if i needed it??...
> 
> Navin


Should be possible if they give you the color codes and mixes.:wavey: 
Had asked about a cherry color code a while ago at an RX7 tuner in japan and was told that if I want that color, I have to get my car sprayed inside their shop. . . that's all  
You should try and send an email to them . . .
Garage active is this one, no?
ƒKƒŒ�[ƒW ƒAƒNƒeƒBƒu

I allways wet my pants , when I see this on their site . .:bowdown1:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

tomosang said:


> Haha!!
> Yes, color of his car, BNR, is same as mine, Spark silver metallic (KL0).
> and he, name is NAO, lives in a prefecture same as me, Fukuoka.
> 
> ...


Ooops - sorry about that - I was fooled by the backgrounds. I really thought it was yours.
Your pics are better anyway


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

tomosang said:


> Hi Paul!!
> How about progress of calendar production?
> I look forward to completion.
> maybe he've had more "not uploaded" photographs.
> ...


:smokin: Hi Tomosang, yes coming along nicely thanks.
I'll e-mail you with an update soon


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

Those pics are very artistic! The 32 pics belong on the wall in a gallery!:chuckle:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

jezus....the garage active is beautiful!

any pics of the R33 at the back?


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

car porn at its best nice one lads


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow I do beleive my nipples got hard!:chuckle: Beautiful cars and pictures. Oh and that R34 with the SSR wheels.....Pure sex! :thumbsup: 

Jon


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

awesome backdrops


----------

